# جامعة الزقازيق > علم الإجرام والعقاب >  المحاضرة الإلكترونية الرابعة في مادة Criminology

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المحاضرة الإلكترونية الرابعة (Methodology in crime study)

لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية

كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق 

العام الجامعي 2021 - 2022

----------

